# EPSON WF 7710 Printing on transfer sheet



## Toofast101 (May 30, 2018)

I just received my Epson WF 7710 printer and was wondering how easy or hard is it to print on transfer paper with registration marks so my Graphtec can contour cut it and I can heat press it. I designed something for the back of a t-shirt I would like to make for myself and wasn't sure if I had to separate the colors. This would be my first print and cut job ?
I'm using CorelDraw 2018 for my main program but know I have to use cut master 4 since its Graphtec's program. Any help would be greatly appreciated ?
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## samzDesigns (Apr 21, 2018)

Toofast101 said:


> I just received my Epson WF 7710 printer and was wondering how easy or hard is it to print on transfer paper with registration marks so my Graphtec can contour cut it and I can heat press it. I designed something for the back of a t-shirt I would like to make for myself and wasn't sure if I had to separate the colors. This would be my first print and cut job ?
> I'm using CorelDraw 2018 for my main program but know I have to use cut master 4 since its Graphtec's program. Any help would be greatly appreciated ?
> Thanks,
> Gary


Graphtec has it's own software called Graphtec Pro Studio, but the Cut Master 4 is a plugin for Corel (or Adobe). After I installed Cut Master 4, I closed Corel and reopened it. After you can click on a dropdown to see Apps and Plug-Ins available. Depending on how your Corel is set-up it could say "Launch" or have an image that looks like an app, mine is after the Sprokets icon. it's at the end of the main toolbare with the new, edit, save, print, etc....

To add the registration marks to your design you use "Registration Marks (CS4)". 
To actually send the job to the graphtec you use "Cut/Plot (CS4)".


----------



## Toofast101 (May 30, 2018)

samzDesigns said:


> Graphtec has it's own software called Graphtec Pro Studio, but the Cut Master 4 is a plugin for Corel (or Adobe). After I installed Cut Master 4, I closed Corel and reopened it. After you can click on a dropdown to see Apps and Plug-Ins available. Depending on how your Corel is set-up it could say "Launch" or have an image that looks like an app, mine is after the Sprokets icon. it's at the end of the main toolbare with the new, edit, save, print, etc....
> 
> To add the registration marks to your design you use "Registration Marks (CS4)".
> To actually send the job to the graphtec you use "Cut/Plot (CS4)".


 Thanks for the help







,being new to the printing industry is another learning curve.
thanks,
Gary


----------

